# ENE Winds 10



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay â€" Seadrift, Texas 
By Capt. Chris Martin
Sponsored Texas Marine*

August 24, 2013

Fishing Report 
*
Fishing video from Friday- Click below link.*






Back lake drains continue to give up solid red fish to 37-inches, while the best action is during the early hours with free lined bait. Oyster shell beds in 4 to 5 foot of water with watercolor change continue to produce speckled trout. During a customer appreciation session on Friday, an angler landed and released a 27â€ trout.

*Saturday Weather*

Prospects remain solid for Saturday with light winds. Partly cloudy with thunderstorms and rain showers. High of 90F with heat index of 95F. Winds from the ENE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 20%.

*www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Weekend fishing*

Recent fishing promo video






Chris


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Rain Showers Slow Down The Fishing on Monday*

Thanks


----------

